# wpa & prism54

## pulz

I have setup wpa on my wireless network at home, so now im only missing getting my gentoo laptop up and running on wireless network  :Rolling Eyes: 

The latest prism54 driver is suposed to support wpa, but i havent found any information on how to enable wpa.

Im running wpa with psk, so if you got any suggestions how to get this working

----------

## SPW

I want to do the same. Has anyone got any ideas?

----------

## UberLord

http://www.prism54.org

 *Prism54 homepage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. WPA and WDS support not yet complete
> 
> 

 

Wait for a little longer ......

----------

## neuron

try looking in madwifi's faq, they have a section on how to compile with wpa and I got it working fine on a madwifi card.

The prism support is similar in design, they both use wpa_supplicant if I remember correctly, so if you play around with cvs prism you might get it working.

----------

## gsurbey

UberLord recomends an atheros based card if looking for WPA support

----------

## UberLord

Yes, I do, but ....

Please don't revive old threads needlessly! This was nearly a year old!

----------

## gsurbey

Ah sorry for reviving old threads, but even though this thread is a year old topic it still seems to be quite pertinent to forum searches.  Especially since not a lot seems to have changed in the last year as far as native wireless drivers for linux.  For instance WPA for prism54 has been promised for a while now and I can't even get hostapd to work with the prism54 driver for a wireless access point.

----------

